# Mila got groomed today



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Pretty Bows*

Mila looks so soft and cuddly! The bows are really cute.... :cute: Thank you for sharing. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Cute cute cute! Misha goes tomorrow...I put off her haircut for a week so she would be ready for Thanksgiving. I am so ready!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Holy cow that is one very cute look spoo. Those lovely long legs make her look so elegant. I love the dark ones especially chocolate and black! She is gorgeous, especially with her little bows.

Kris 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She looks adorable - short hair can be feminine!


----------



## Maggie B (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She is very soft and cuddly . We wanted to have her looking nice for the holidays, but now it is pouring here all day...hopefully we can keep her from getting too drenched. I hope to some day learn to groom her myself or touch her up so I can at least keep her looking nice between professional grooms.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is very easy to do. Think of your spoo as you're own Mrs Potatohead. A good pair of two of scissors and some good clippers and you can start by practising on her beak and feet and in between groomings you can keep the top knot shaped with your own scissor work. That's how a take a crappy grooming cut and make my Bichon look great and I only have to get her clipped every three months. My dog hates me using clippers so I let her do the hard work and I do the easier stuff.

With my new spoo I will be doing all my own grooming as I was a groomer at one time. It's a lot more fun to do your own.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the bows 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Mila looks so pretty in her new haircut! Love the bows - how long did they stay in her ears? Too cute!!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Maggie B (Jul 8, 2013)

schpeckie said:


> Mila looks so pretty in her new haircut! Love the bows - how long did they stay in her ears? Too cute!!
> 
> Sylvia & the Girls!


Whoops I missed this! Thank you! Unfortunately the bows didn't last very long, she isn't used to them so she kept shaking her head! I ended up taking them out the day after she got groomed, because one was falling out. I wish she would leave them alone for longer.


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

Mila looks so cute! How old is she? She has the same coloring as my 5 month spoo. He has tbe same white patch on his chest too!


----------



## Maggie B (Jul 8, 2013)

She's 10 months. The breeder told us she was black but I think she may be blue, her face legs and ears have lightened over time. Is your boy black or blue?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

The breeder said that he would be blue but I wonder if he may actually be silver. He has hair on his ears that is turning silver. Time will tell!


----------

